# I Dont know what my plants are.



## Egbert (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello, I got these three plants and I have no idea what they are. I have tried googling and finding a picture match but I couldn't find any. So I was wondering if any are identifiable.

Plant 1:

















-----------------------
Plant 2:
















-----------------------
Plant 3:








I think this one is a fern of some kind...thats what it looks like to me.

Any help is appreciated. : ) Thnaks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is _Hygrophila corymbosa_. It's a little tough to say which variation it is yet, but it may be this one:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=226&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

#2 is _Hygrophila difformis_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=62&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

#3 looks like _Trichomanes javanicum_, which is unfortunately not aquatic. 

You'll find lots of ID information in the Plant Finder.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll bet you the Hygro is Siamensis.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

The last picture looks like Crepidomanes auriculatum which is very rare.Do you have another angle of the pics?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do an image search for _Trichomanes_...


----------



## Egbert (Aug 27, 2009)

Here are some new pictures of the fern thingy.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree with Cavan, it's Trichomanes javanicum. See also here:
http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/tjavanicum2.jpg


----------



## Egbert (Aug 27, 2009)

*I Dont know what my plants are. +new plant*

So The fern is GONE! It was turning brown and rotting away so I removed it. But now I have a new plant. What do you guys think it is?










I know its not the best picture, but here's some quick info:
It dosent have roots and it floats on the top of the tank.

I looks like the stuff thats taking over ponds and rivers in my area.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=83&category=genus&spec=Ceratophyllum

That one. It's a very easy plant, and one of the first I ever grew. Ah, hornwort...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

and it is like in every pond


----------

